# Olive Oil for Constipation Works!



## Salgoud

I heard about it here and it sure works for me, Olive Oil! My C was so severe that I went on a ten-day cruise and never had a movement during the entire time.... still kept eating though, since they make a habit of stuffing you and "I already paid for it." But, it was pretty uncomortable to say the least.About ten days ago I read some archive posts on this board about some who were using olive oil. Two tablespoons per day. Since then I have taken it every night before bed along with Citrocel and a stool softener pill. (If you do not breath through your nose you can't taste the olive oil at all.) Since starting this regimin and drinking a lot of water, I have been regular every day, with no pain during elimination or through out the day. The bloating is gone too. I can't thank you all enough for suggesting the treatment. Also, have started taking magnesium suppliments. For me, it doesn't seem to make any difference whether the olive oil is virgin or 2nd or third generation squeeze. I have tried both virgin and regular olive oil. The cheap stuff works as well.. its thinner so I just take a little more. No problems with it building up and leaking out the back-end as some posters have feared.Olive oil has numerous other assets as well, including being an excellent anti-oxident. If you haven't tried this yet and you are a C its worth trying. It sure works for me. "Free at last"


----------



## wanderingstar

I'm confused. Did you start taking the Citrucel and stool softener at the same time as the olive oil? How do you know which of the 3 has been giving you relief? (I know it may be a combinaton of all 3!). ------------------susanIBS D/C type & M.E/CFS


----------



## Salgoud

I had been taking Citrocel for many years. Combined the stool softener about a year ago. That combination did not work on its own until I added Olive Oil.


----------



## Redfern

Thanks for the report. Redfern


----------



## Rose

Thanks for the report, but you stated you just started taking magnesium supplements, so how do you know it' s the olive oil that is helping you..it could be the magnesium or maybe a combination of both.







------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## Salgoud

Well, the first time I took the olive oil about ten days ago I had a great movement the very next morning. Mind you, as the week progressed I still did not have movements every day but at least every other day, which I believe is considered within the normal range. I added the magnesium because I would like to be daily. So far its all worked.I think its fair to say that the olive oil worked without the magnesium, but with the magnesium it works even better.Perhaps the larger point is that whether it be the olive oil alone or the combination of Citrucel, one stool softener pill a day, plenty of water and a 400 mg magnesium suppliment per day it has relived the major IBS C symptoms I have been living with for several years.Everyone is different, so I don't know whether this will work for all. But, none of this stuff is bad for you like a laxative and there are many suffering... why not try them all together like I am doing... it may work for you as well.


----------



## Guest

Salguod!!!I was the original person who posted on theOlive Oil therapy.I agree.. if this therapy works for you..more power to the people who take thistherapy. Also, the benefits as youmentioned ROCK!!! (Antioxidant, LubricatesMuscle and Joints, Lowers Cholestrol,Eliminates Gas, Distention, Bloating,Constipation) Hello, can we talk!!!I was getting soooooo frustrated with themainstream medical population telling memy condition had to be psychological. Ikeep telling them wrong part of the anatomnyguys and gals. Oh, if only the medicalcommunity could think outside the box anddraw outside the lines. We would not besoooooo outcast by the doctors we see.In any event, through my extensive studyon this subject. I came up with the solution, but also, the cause for my condition. Low hydrochloric acid inthe stomach, thus replaced by Oleic Acid/Olive Oil on a daily basis this eliminatesthe gas, bloating, distention, constipation.I will post my original information.FYI!!!Take Care,Thanks Again!!!!Julia41


----------



## flux

> quote:Low hydrochloric acid inthe stomach, thus replaced by Oleic Acid/Olive Oil on a daily basis this eliminatesthe gas, bloating, distention, constipation.


Having little or no hydrochloric acid in the stomach is *not* related to constipation. Olive oil *cannot* replace this acid and there is no known mechanism by which it could treat IBS-C or slow-transit constipation.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## Guest

Flux!!!First, you do not have the condition, soI would not listen to you. Also, there is medical literature thatconfirms that low hydrochloric acid cancause constipation. That is why thedoctors will do blood work or endoscopeprocedure. Thus, the Heidelberg Test wouldnot exist if this was not a factor for IBS C patiences. Also, I have discussed this with GI Doctorsand they confirmed this information. Anyonewith common sense would discuss this information with there GI Doctor. Get a Life!!!Stop giving wrong information. Julia41


----------



## flux

> quote:there is medical literature thatconfirms that low hydrochloric acid cancause constipation.


No, low hydrocholric acid does *not* cause constipation.


> quote:Thus, the Heidelberg Test wouldnot exist if this was not a factor for IBS C patiences


This test has *nothing* to do with constipation or with IBS and it probably had been developed years ago for looking at stomach acid when the cause of ulcers was not known to be related to H. pylori. It probably has limited usefulness today and *none* for constipation or IBS.------------------I am not a doctor, nor do I work for profit in the medical/pharmacological field, but I have read scientific and medical texts, and have access to numerous sources of medical information that are not readily available to others. One should always consult a medical professional regarding advice received.


----------



## Tiss

Aside from the argument whether olive oil works for some people's constipation, which I do believe helps some people-I've found out that pure butter helps me better than olive oil. Is butter considered an 'oil'?


----------



## Guest

Flux::You bore me!!!Yawn!!!Julia41


----------



## Gooby

Daily use of Olive oil, Magnesium dietary supplement, and Prunes (and sometimes in severe cases, Prune Juice) work for me.


----------

